# Fachzeitschrift



## ASEGS (17 März 2009)

Guten Abend,

habe da mal bitte eine Frage:

Bezieht jemand von Euch eine Fachzeitschrift über Automatisierungstechnik. Wenn ja, welche bitte? 

Oder welche könnt Ihr empfehlen? 

Habe mir nun so einige angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht schlüssig. Gibt ja so einige die monatlich zum Beispiel erscheinen.

Ich suche eine Fachzeitschrift die "Praxisnähe" zeigt. Also keins was eher für´s Management geschrieben worden ist. Oder nur von den großen Hersteller-Firmen bezogen wird. Dann denke ich, fehlt die Praxisnähe und man hat viel Werbung drin mit wenig Berichte, die dann auch noch auf Grund des Leserkreises nicht objektiv genug gehalten sind.

Kauft überhaupt jemand von Euch mal so eine Zeitschrift? Oder bin ich die Einzige die sich dafür interessiert?

DANKE!

Gruß
ASE GS


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2009)

Wir haben die hier: http://www.sps-magazin.de/

Die Übersichten zu bestimmten Bereichen, die regelmäßig drin sind, finde ich recht gut. Z.Bsp. die gängigsten Sicherheits-SPS, Anbieter, Leitungsdaten etc.


----------



## PeterEF (17 März 2009)

ich lese (außer im SPS-Magazin) noch regelmäßig das hier:

http://www.oldenbourg-industrieverlag.de/modules/zeitschrift.php?lang=de&page=atp

und das:

http://www.computerautomation.de/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2009)

Die ersten sechs sind m. E. die A-Titel für die elektrische Automatisierung:

http://www.sps-magazin.de/
http://www.all-electronics.de/ie
http://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de/
http://www.ea-online.de
http://www.computerautomation.de/
http://www.msr-magazin.de/

Ebenfalls interessant sind

http://www.b-quadrat.com/mpa/index.html
http://www.etz.de/
http://www.automationnet.de/
http://www.aud24.net/
http://www.beam-verlag.de/html/pc___industrie.html


----------



## ASEGS (17 März 2009)

Danke Gerhard!

Viele von denen die Du dort nennst kenne ich auch. 
Nur ich will nun nicht nur ab und an mal dieses oder jenes kaufen, sondern dauerhaft beziehen. Lese diese Zeitschiften noch nicht soo lange.

Ich dachte hier sind ja viele, die sich schon länger als ich mit der Automatisierung und SPS etc. beschäftigen und haben so sicherlich eine erfahrenere Ansicht über diese Zeitschriften. Und kaufen vielleicht seit längerer Zeit eine bestimmte Zeitschrift, die er mir auf Grund eigene Erfahrung empfehlen kann.

Welche habt Ihr, bzw. Du selber bisher gekauft. Welchen einen würdest Du bevorzugen? 

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2009)

Hallo,

die meisten der Fachzeitschriften finanzieren sich über die Anzeigen und 
weniger über Abonnements. Fachleute bekommen die Abonnements in der 
Regel kostenlos.

Einfach Mail oder Fax an den Verlag und um ein Frei-Abonnement bitten. 
Eine Privatadresse ist nicht so ideal aber mit der Firmenanschrift geht 
das in der Regel klar.


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2009)

in erster linie les ich sps-forum.de, da lassen sich viele trends ableiten und auch der umgang in der praxis mit diesen trends erkennen ... 

für die fachzeitschriften fehlt mir im moment die zeit, aber als ich sie noch "gelesen" habe, habe ich vieles nach wenigen zeilen abgebrochen, weil die meisten artikel aus den pressestellen der einzelnen firmen stammen ... also mal schnell überflogen und gut war ...

dauerhafter bezug irgendeiener zeitschrift auf diesem gebiet würde ich nicht empfehlen, denn

a) gibt es die meisten für umme, wenn man ne mail-adresse hat
b) braucht man meist mehr als nur einen gefakten blickwinkel

(zu a) man kann also mehrere beziehen und mal durchblättern und entscheiden, was interessiert)

... leider gibt es auf dem gebiet der automatisierungstechnik noch kein wirklich unabhängiges magazin, wie man es  z.b. vom computersektor gewöhnt ist!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... leider gibt es auf dem gebiet der automatisierungstechnik noch kein wirklich unabhängiges magazin, wie man es  z.b. vom computersektor gewöhnt ist!



Stimmt, die _*c't*_ der Automatisierungstechnik fehlt noch.


----------



## ASEGS (17 März 2009)

Danke vierlagig!

Ja das habe ich auch gemerkt das es da kaum was unabhängiges gibt.
Ich weiß das man die so bekommt.
Soll ja auch nicht nur für mich alleine sein, sondern auch was für meine Mitarbeiter. 
Klar doch sps-forum... was sonst ;-) 
Nur den kann ich schlecht als Papierformat in den Pausenraum packen ;-) 

Es scheint so, als ob kaum einer von Euch eine der Zeitschriften regelmäßig ließt?! Weil viele, so nach Deiner Ansicht , nicht "lesenswert" sind, weil sie mehr Werbung als alles andere enthalten. Auch meine Ansicht!

Das ist ja genau auch meine Erfahrung! Ich dachte deshalb ja.. ich frage hier mal nach. Und mir nennt einer, auf Grund seiner jahrelange Tätigkeit in dieser Branche, eine Zeitschrift wo jeder 3 mal gerne reinschaut und ließt, weil es lesenswert ist.



Gruß
ASE GS


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> für die fachzeitschriften fehlt mir im moment die zeit, aber als ich sie noch "gelesen" habe, habe ich vieles nach wenigen zeilen abgebrochen, weil die meisten artikel aus den pressestellen der einzelnen firmen stammen ... also mal schnell überflogen und gut war ...



Bei den Produktmeldungen mag das so sein, aber bei Fachaufsätzen und
Anwenderberichten ist das doch die Ausnahme, die werden normalerweise
in Absprache mit einer Redaktion erstellt und erscheinen dann einmal.

Wenn Du einem Redakteur etwas unterjubeln willst, was er zwei Tage 
vorher bei der Konkurrenz gelesen hat, zeigt der Dir den gestreckten 
Mittelfinger.


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2009)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Und mir nennt einer, auf Grund seiner jahrelange Tätigkeit in dieser Branche, eine Zeitschrift wo jeder 3 mal gerne reinschaut und ließt, weil es lesenswert ist.



gibt es nicht!
keine chance ... c't (als synonym ... gibts Heise eigentlich als printformat?  ), wie von gerhard schon angesprochen, gibt es auf diesem gebiet nicht.

für deine MAs würd ich paar von diesen "werbezeitschriften" empfehlen und bei bedarf, die entstandenen fragen mit ihnen einmal die woche diskutieren.


----------



## ASEGS (17 März 2009)

OK, danke! 

Irgendwie bin ich immer noch dort wo ich am Anfang war.

Ich will nur nicht soo viele wie in einer Arztpraxis in der Firma rumfliegen haben.

Nun bekommen die Techniker eine. Und die Projektmanager eine, aber nur die mit mehr Werbung!


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2009)

vielleicht sollten wir, nachdem das lexikon ja gescheitert ist, eine zeitschrift rausgeben


----------



## Farinin (18 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> in erster linie les ich sps-forum.de, da lassen sich viele trends ableiten und auch der umgang in der praxis mit diesen trends erkennen ...


 
Das geht mir genauso, die Zeitschriften (vom Klemmkastenhersteller bis zur Automatisierung Zeitschrift) flattern so rein, man nimmt sich 'n Kaffee und "blättert" mal so durch. Aber wirklich Information finde ich im Forum. Zudem steht in den Zeitschriften ja eh nur die Dinge, die uns die PR Abteilung der Firmen suggerieren möchte. Was nicht geht ist doch viel interessanter!

Ich habe auch eine Zeitschrift gesucht im Stile einer C't, einer DE oder eine Computer Bild wäre mir recht gewesen. Nach langer Suche habe ich einen Harken dran gemacht!


----------

